# eating satsumas & grapes ?



## braith52 (Mar 14, 2018)

my question is am i allowed to eat them as one of my 5 day  ? Any help on which fruits are okay and which are not thanks


----------



## grovesy (Mar 14, 2018)

I can tolerate satsumas but don't eat grapes. The only way to really know is to try them and test the affect on you.
We all have different tolerances to foods.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 14, 2018)

Grapes are known as little 'sugar bombs'.  I only eat berries these days which are lower in sugar.  That includes strawberries, raspberries & blackberries.


----------



## braith52 (Mar 14, 2018)

Mark what was your diet you we’re on ? And what fruit did you eat ? Just got diagnosed with type 2 in December 2017 I have cut down on sugar intake. Back on 21 first March for bloods so I will see if any change . Any help or tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Midnightrider (Mar 14, 2018)

Combining with fat can help. I eat a satsuma after eating smoked mackerel. This also prevents 'kipper burp'.
Also grapes are fine for me if I eat them with cheese.
grovesy is right though - testing is the only way to know


----------



## Dave W (Mar 14, 2018)

Grapes are high carb at 16g/100g and second to bananas at 20g/100g. I eat them now and then but only three or four at a time and usually cut in half in a sugar-free jelly with double cream.
The only way you'll know how they affect you is to test before and after eating some - we are all different in out responses to foods.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 14, 2018)

It is not only sugar our bodies can't cope very well with,Braith - it's all carbohydrates wherever they happen to come from - anything made with flour, anything made with sugar, spuds, pasta, rice, root veg and fruit.  There are also carbs in sald veg and green leafy veg - but it's usually such a tiny amount we regard them as perfectly fine things we don't need to even think about before eating them.

Protein and fats are entirely carb free obviously.

Nobody expects anybody to give up all carbs or even wants them to.  However most people can afford to cut em down a bit.

However, as has been said - the only way to find out which items you can cope well with and which ones you can't - is to test your own blood at home with a meter.  At first you'll have to test near enough everything - but you'll soon build up a list of what's OK and what isn't and most likely not have to test quite as much except when something different happens - different food, entering a marathon, significant family things - whatever!

Anyway - have a read of the following - which explains how and what to do - http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 15, 2018)

braith52 said:


> Mark what was your diet you we’re on ? And what fruit did you eat ? Just got diagnosed with type 2 in December 2017 I have cut down on sugar intake. Back on 21 first March for bloods so I will see if any change . Any help or tips would be appreciated.


I follow a LCHF diet (Low Carb High Fat).  The high fat bit sounds bad, but it's all about natural healthy fats.  As for fruit, I only eat berries as these are lower in sugar than most other fruit.  So things like strawberries, blackberries & raspberries.  I lost 4 stone on this diet & my cholesterol ratio is perfect (ignore the whole figure, it means nothing, it's all about the breakdown).


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 15, 2018)

I will support @Mark Parrott is his posting.
Largely following the advice of Mark and a few others, I to have lost a considerable amount of weight, 20 kilos since last September and my cholestrol also is perfect
I only eat berries and I never look at the fat content of foods.
It does work .


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 15, 2018)

I also eat LCHF. I have lost 2 stone, brought my bg down to the pre-diabetic level, and my cholesterol is excellent too. I avoid low fat products like the plague! I do miss some fruits but on the whole I am enjoying this new WOE, and I am still learning.


----------



## chaoticcar (Mar 15, 2018)

I can manage half a satsuma with Jersey double cream and full fat natural yoghurt which I have as pud most days as I am trying to put weight on .My cholesterol came down from over 7, to 5 on a higher fat lower carb diet 
  CAROL


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 15, 2018)

It's quite shocking when you look at the sugar content of low fat products like cream cheese, cream, yoghurt & ready meals.


----------

